# Stone Stencil Rhinestones System (Imfo Please)



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone, just purchased the stone stencil rhinestone system from DAS and have a sample stencil that we had made for us. We want to press it on a shirt now and forgot to get the Press time, Temp, and pressure for the DAS stones. Can someone with the system please let me know these to press the shirt quick. 

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

anything made with DAS system has the same time/temp and made by any other system..It depends on the rhinestones, but generally I press rhinestone transfers at 325-330F for 13-15 seconds...medium pressure


----------

